# Mike Duvall's Flintstone F1yer



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Here's my first repaint of the new 1/64 Late Models for JJslots chassis









































-Jeff


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow, REALLY cool! Nice job man....


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks, Now I've got the fever. I've got to start on a second one now.

-Jeff


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Real nice job! Go Jeff Go!!!!!


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks Kiwi. 
the next will be Scott Bloomquist once I get some decal paper and ink


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

nice modified dirtcar! thats what i,m talkin bout.


----------



## cameraboy5 (Mar 25, 2009)

Is that a resin Late Model body? Who makes it?


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes it is resin. Its being made for my new Electra Flying Series of bodies made to fit JJSlots Chassis. You'll find more info on the bodies here:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=307111

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great detail on that 1/64!


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks, I'm looking forward to building more

-Jeff


----------

